# Quarantine down time



## Huskybill (Mar 22, 2020)

We’re not exactly there yet. Tonight I started cleaning and greasing my ratchets new and old. I hate that ratchety noise they make when there dry inside. I have no clue why new ratchets are sold bone dry inside. Time to clean and organize the tool box and the garage.

Just trying to ride out this pandemic. Getting caught up where I left off.


----------

